# Think Vape Thor Pro 220W



## SinnerG (26/1/19)

Time for dual battery mod, but looking for something very lightweight and a shape that's pocket friendly.

Anyone have stock of the Think Vape Thor Pro 220W? I know SirVape has, but wondering if anyone else has other colours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG (29/1/19)

Went ahead and ordered from SirVape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nerd (2/7/19)

SinnerG said:


> Went ahead and ordered from SirVape.


How do you like it I would also like to buy 1


----------



## SinnerG (2/7/19)

Does the job. Very lightweight. Fires fast.

There are a couple of annoying things, but this is my personal take on it. None of them will make me get rid of it.

LCD is useless in sunlight, but that is why I still prefer simple OLED matrix displays.

The always-on can be a problem. You have to go into the menu to switch it off. You can only lock it using the fire button, but I forget to do that too often.

Scroll of the power level is extremely fast and in 0.1W increments. 0.5W would've sufficed, with a slower scroll speed. Doesn't affect use at all though.

Needs decent batteries if you plan on going with high power, but I've used it at 70W and it keeps up very well. I use VTC6 and I reckon those sag quite a bit if you go high power, so the power drops.

The battery door moves a bit, but I knew that from looking at reviews and it doesn't bug me at all.


----------



## Nerd (2/7/19)

SinnerG said:


> Does the job. Very lightweight. Fires fast.
> 
> There are a couple of annoying things, but this is my personal take on it. None of them will make me get rid of it.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks alot I also checked done reviews saying the magnet is abit loose


----------



## SinnerG (2/7/19)

Doesn't wiggle with the batteries out. I just think the plastic ribs inside the door touches the batteries.


----------

